# Asterix im Land der Götter - Erster Teaser zur "Trabantenstadt"-Verfilmung



## FlorianStangl (4. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Asterix im Land der Götter - Erster Teaser zur "Trabantenstadt"-Verfilmung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Asterix im Land der Götter - Erster Teaser zur "Trabantenstadt"-Verfilmung


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. November 2014)

Nein. Einfach nein. Schon der letzte Asterix-Zeichentrick war furchtbar und kam keineswegs an die Comics oder die älteren Filme heran.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. November 2014)

Es geht irgendwie bergab, seit Uderzo sich 2008 von Asterix zurück gezogen hat.


----------



## bundesgerd (4. November 2014)

Asterix als Animationsfilm auf niedlich gebürstet. Damit ist die Zielgruppe klar abgesteckt und m.M. nach kann man den Müll inne Tonne treten oder gleich bei RTL zur Primetime zeigen. Was quasi aufs selbe hinausläuft...


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. November 2014)

bundesgerd schrieb:


> Asterix als Animationsfilm auf niedlich gebürstet. Damit ist die Zielgruppe klar abgesteckt und m.M. nach kann man den Müll inne Tonne treten oder gleich bei RTL zur Primetime zeigen. Was quasi aufs selbe hinausläuft...



Nur weil es für jüngere Zuschauer gemacht wurde, ist es ja nicht automatisch schlecht.  
Aber schon in Asterix bei den Wikingern fehlte der Charme der alten Filme und der Comics. 

Meinem kleinen Bruder wird's sicher gefallen. Ist ja auch nicht weiter wild.


----------



## Wynn (4. November 2014)

Asterix Zeichentrickfilme waren alle sehr genial wobei bei den Wikingern okay war

Asterix die Realfilme waren okay 

Bin mal gespannt wie die 3D Verfilmung wird besonders wo "Die Trabantenstadt" ja nicht einfach zu verfilmen ist


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (4. November 2014)

sieht doch gut aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. November 2014)

Mal schauen. Kann im Gegensatz zu den Real-Verfilmungen - die allesamt nix getaugt haben - nur besser werden.


----------



## Kratos333 (5. November 2014)

Fand auch die Realfilme alle ganz nett (ausser der letzte - der war grottig!). 
Aber an die Klassiker von früher kommen sie natürlich nicht heran


----------



## Wynn (5. November 2014)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Fand auch die Realfilme alle ganz nett (ausser der letzte - der war grottig!).
> Aber an die Klassiker von früher kommen sie natürlich nicht heran



Der letzte war eine Mischung aus Astrix und die Briten und Asterix und die Wikinger  Da fand ich die Angst verleiht Flügel Anspielung ganz gut.

Asterix und Latravita war das letzte akzeptable Graphic Novel für mich

Das mit den Ausserirdischen war dämlich und das danach nur ein gast autoren schreiben asterix comics

Am besten waren halt noch die alten handgezeichneten Asterix & Obelix Filme - Noch heute schau ich die gern allein wegen den intro von Asterix & die briten


----------



## Enisra (5. November 2014)

also ich fand den letzten Zeichentrickfilm ja doch noch ganz gut und auch den letzten Band, der halt echt wesentlich besser ist als alles was so nach dem Morgenland kam
Ich weiß ja nicht, den ersten Realfilm fand ich ja noch ganz gut, der zweite war mehr so Kurz vor schlimm, das man den nichtmal aufnimmt und schon garkein Geld zahlen will und das Olympia vergessen wir mal


----------



## Mothman (5. November 2014)

Das war nach "Tim und Struppi" mein liebster Comic. Hatte alle alten Hefte. Die Qualität ging allerdings durch den Tod von Goscinny stark nach unten. Naja, der Mann ist gestorben, da war ich noch nicht mal auf dem Weg in diese Welt. Man merkt aber einen ganz deutlichen Unterschied zwischen Geschichten/Texten, die er geschrieben hat und jenen die später kamen.

Die FIlme (Zeichentrick und Realverfilmung) sind ganz nett, kommen aber nicht (bei weitem nicht) an die Hefte heran. Ein computeranimierter Film muss nicht schlecht sein. Die Tim und Struppi Verfilmung von Spielberg war ja auch ziemlich gut gemacht (das sage ich als Tim und Struppi Guru!^^).


----------

